# Please ID this Phal species



## baodai (Jul 21, 2010)

This species from Vietnam, Please ID
Thanks,
BD


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 21, 2010)

Based on the spike habit, I would say it is Phal. mannii.

Susan


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2010)

Mannii was my first thought when I saw the flowers.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 21, 2010)

Doesn't mannii have a very flattened spike?


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 21, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Doesn't mannii have a very flattened spike?



No, cornu-cervi and pantherina have the flattened "staghorn" spikes. Here is Phal. cornu-cervi.






Susan


----------



## suss16 (Jul 21, 2010)

yes, mannii...


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree Phal. mannii!

Ramon


----------



## baodai (Jul 22, 2010)

thank you all


----------



## etex (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea, thought mannii when I first saw it!

How do you get holes at the top of clay pots without cracking the pot? It really looks like a clever way to hang clay pots!!


----------



## baodai (Jul 22, 2010)

etex said:


> Yea, thought mannii when I first saw it!
> 
> How do you get holes at the top of clay pots without cracking the pot? It really looks like a clever way to hang clay pots!!



Soak clay pot in water for 1hr or so, use brick drill bit to drill holes, make sure you put a thick piece of wood at the bottom (where you put pressure on). you can also holes around the pot by using smaller drill bit and enlarge to the size you want
hope this help
BD


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Very clever, baodai!


----------



## baodai (Jul 22, 2010)

]


etex said:


> Yea, thought mannii when I first saw it!
> 
> How do you get holes at the top of clay pots without cracking the pot? It really looks like a clever way to hang clay pots!!


just an update with pictures, I grow my paph helenae this way, it seems like it
BD


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think that's mannii??? 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I don't think that's mannii???
> -Ernie


Thanks Ernie, I didn't think so either but what the heck do I know about phals!


----------

